# Non union to union in another state?



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

xebo said:


> Been an apprentice in TX for about 6 months now. At the end of my first or second year, I wanted to join the union in another state. I have family in Seattle, Denver, Atlanta, and Honolulu, so I'd like to relocate to one of those places.
> 
> I was curious whether or not I should expect any difficulties or complications to doing this.
> 
> ...



More than likely any local you apply to will start you off at the very bottom. You should apply at whereever you end up as typically apprentices cannot transfer.

Apply sooner than later.

As far as the work picture where you are going to be, call that local, ask for the training director and explain your situation. That should be the best answer you will get.


----------



## xebo (Jul 6, 2014)

eejack said:


> More than likely any local you apply to will start you off at the very bottom. You should apply at whereever you end up as typically apprentices cannot transfer.
> 
> Apply sooner than later.
> 
> As far as the work picture where you are going to be, call that local, ask for the training director and explain your situation. That should be the best answer you will get.


As in they won't count my hours? I've been a licensed apprentice electrician in TX since I started, and I can verify my hours...


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

xebo said:


> As in they won't count my hours? I've been a licensed apprentice electrician in TX since I started, and I can verify my hours...


Like I said, they will probably start you at zero.

Apprenticeship in the union is different than state or municipality apprenticeships. States accept union apprenticeship hours, but not the other way around.

Part of it has to do with the additional education one gets in the union and another has to due with the economics of unions. 

Is it fair? I don't know, but it is what it is.


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

xebo said:


> As in they won't count my hours? I've been a licensed apprentice electrician in TX since I started, and I can verify my hours...


If you came to Washington DC they might count your first two years and bring you in right away as a "R" worker at a 2nd year rate and you would have to apply for the "A" program, there some of your time would count for your pay rate but you would still have to serve all 5 years.


----------



## blueheels2 (Apr 22, 2009)

I suggest starting over.


----------



## xebo (Jul 6, 2014)

eejack said:


> Like I said, they will probably start you at zero.
> 
> Apprenticeship in the union is different than state or municipality apprenticeships. States accept union apprenticeship hours, but not the other way around.
> 
> ...


I don't want to beat a dead horse, but I'm curious about three things:

1. Do all unions have the same rules regarding how non union hours/seniority transfer over to union wages?
2. Does it matter at all that I've passed two years of college engineering (All calculus, higher physics, etc classes)?
3. Is there a list somewhere of IBEW pay scales? I'm open to relocating to a bunch of different places depending on wages


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

xebo said:


> I don't want to beat a dead horse, but I'm curious about three things:
> 
> 1. Do all unions have the same rules regarding how non union hours/seniority transfer over to union wages?


 There's no such thing as nonunion seniority. And in every construction local I know of, there's no such thing as seniority there either. As far as wages, you could have 10 years nonunion experience under your belt, but if you join a local as a 1st year apprentice you get 1st year apprentice wages. 



> 2. Does it matter at all that I've passed two years of college engineering (All calculus, higher physics, etc classes)?


 No. College credit for calculus and higher physics don't make you any more valuable to an electrical contractor. 



> 3. Is there a list somewhere of IBEW pay scales? I'm open to relocating to a bunch of different places depending on wages


 None that I'm aware of.


----------



## xebo (Jul 6, 2014)

IslandGuy said:


> There's no such thing as nonunion seniority. And in every construction local I know of, there's no such thing as seniority there either. As far as wages, you could have 10 years nonunion experience under your belt, but if you join a local as a 1st year apprentice you get 1st year apprentice wages.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


God I could tell from the first line your whole post would be snippy.

I'd still appreciate advice/guidance from someone that doesn't have a bone to pick with "young-ins that just want a free ride without paying their dues". I can smell your bias a mile away.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

xebo said:


> God I could tell from the first line your whole post would be snippy.
> 
> I'd still appreciate advice/guidance from someone that doesn't have a bone to pick with "young-ins that just want a free ride without paying their dues". I can smell your bias a mile away.


He gave you the answers to the questions you asked. Now you get all butt hurt at what you think was snippy? Don't ask questions that you won't like the answers to.


----------

